# Atomlab Trailpimp



## KIBZIE (Jun 30, 2007)

Im thinking about buying an Atomlab Trailpimp frame. Does anybody own one and if so what do you think of it? Im mainly going to be doing dirtjumps, would u recommend it?


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

suburban all the way!!!


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

ebfreerider rides one and so does some of his homies. they all love them

heres one that looks dope

http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=191473


----------



## Graydog (Jan 3, 2007)

Here is mine, rides like a dream.


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

trailking???


----------



## Graydog (Jan 3, 2007)

Trail Pimp


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

here's mine:



















Fastest, best-handling hardtail I've ever ridden. It's a very worthy dirt jumper if you build it up as such...

5.1 lbs for a STEEL frame. C'mon...the choice is obvious.


----------



## KIBZIE (Jun 30, 2007)

cheers guys, im still lost tho. ive got some time to decide tho, prob wont upgrade my frame til like nxt summer unless my current one breaks. the pimp looks f*ckin AWESOME tho! n shush neil! suburban has the naffest colours ever! tht red is mint-aaaaaage!


----------



## pedalmunky (Mar 14, 2007)

Ray, that red 'pimp looks brilliant. The little rasta touches play off nicely - shadow now does their bar end plugs in green, hint. 

So do ya race 4x? Dual? The geo of that bike handles so well, I bet she carves up berms. When I had one, though, I had mad issues with the der hanger sliding in the horizontal dropouts. I'm sure they fixed that by now. Sweet ride, well-specc'd bike my man.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

trailpimps are as dialed as it gets, get one.


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

jimage said:


> trailking???


yes there is a trailking. 14.5 inch stays. now thats short

i had no idea the trailpimp weighed so little. 5.1lbs 
only problem i can see is that it uses an internal headset.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

nice dude I like graydogs ride. Get one and build it up like he did. Just put your name on it and it'll be unique!


----------



## EVIL E (Feb 28, 2005)

here is mine. rides good in the park/dj and i ride up at blackrock on it. hit the cliff drop on it a few times last week smooth as butter...sweet bike


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Graydog said:


> View attachment 310443
> Here is mine, rides like a dream.


photoshop much?:skep:


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

A Grove said:


> photoshop much?:skep:


my thoughts exactly.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

the bike is incredibly large per. the jumps behind it, which are also plenty large compared to the treesss.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

Its also standing on its own.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey Graydog, can we get a spec list on that one??? Gracias.

I am also looking into an Atomlab as my next 26", but I think a 20" is on order (hopefully my own custom build with a Haro Convert frame or whatever is best for the moolah, but if money is tight, a Haro Forum Pro/Pro Lite will work).

I'll need to polish up my skills and I need a bike that isn't going to need much care, as I'm not going to be able to spend a lot on replacement parts for whatever bike I buy. My 24" cruiser is pretty good for this, but I'm waiting for some money to buy an Atomlab Pimp rim and ODSY cassette driver hub as I'm fed up with truing the shitty rear wheel that came with this Haro X24 after every ride. Right now the wheels are like "Strong, Light, Cheap, Pick 1 as long as its cheap." I guess my miserably failed attempts at 360s (actually between 180 and 270 degrees) don't exactly help keep the wheel strong either...

Anyway, I'm moving away from 26" urban/street bikes for the moment as I realize the simplicity and durability of a 20" is to good to pass up. I'm still going to finish my MC Rumble with good parts though, although it won't be used for anything but trails and some djs until I have money to replace what I break.

I know, I stray way OT...please forgive me....

EDIT: Forgot this:

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/sub/175-Full+Suspension+Fr.aspx?s=2173

They're budget minded builds with excellent parts for the money. I've heard the Space fork is anything but a typical RST. The Pimp rims are some of the strongest rims there are. I think it's an excellent choice for someone who wants a bomproof bike that can be upgraded to save weight. Why is it listed under the FS FR section? I dunno...

Tim


----------

